# Whipping thread for tabs



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

I recently watched a newer vid from gamekeeper john and he is attaching leather tabs with a thread and superglue. Its sounds like he is saying wax whipping thread I was just wondering if anyone might know what this thread is. I know fly tyers use whipping thread and there is also sailmaker's waxed whipping thread, wasn't sure if it was something totally different. He does a very nice job with it.

Thanks for your time


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

dental floss, laid on nice and smooth comes out looking like glass. after 2-3 layers, pull the end under, wipe the wax off the floss and finish it with super glue or varnish. comes out perfect. just regular waxed nylon floss.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Marine supply stores, like West, sell various sizes of waxed whipping twine. #1 is very fine and #4 is more "string-like".

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=24653&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&storeId=11151&storeNum=50045&subdeptNum=50110&classNum=50113#.UQlImxG9KSM


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Use dental floss, it's cheaper and the same as thin rigging floss used for rigging lures and such. I've tried the thick rigging floss and it'll work itself loose. You want thin. But try it for yourself. Then go buy a 99c floss and see what I mean


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

the catty in my avatar is three layers of dental floss and a coat of superglue. you can rub varnish on as well.

this one below is thick rigging floss used for rigging skirts on trolling heads ans whipping line ends. it's about five times thicker than dental floss, and looks like sh!t because the floss doesn't lay smooth like dental floss.


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Knotty said:


> Marine supply stores, like West, sell various sizes of waxed whipping twine. #1 is very fine and #4 is more "string-like".
> 
> http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=24653&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&storeId=11151&storeNum=50045&subdeptNum=50110&classNum=50113#.UQlImxG9KSM


CORRECTION: #2 is fine and #8 is the one that's like a fairly small string. Sorry but I was going by memory and noticed my error when I looked in my splicing kit.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

pop shot said:


> the catty in my avatar is three layers of dental floss and a coat of superglue. you can rub varnish on as well.
> 
> this one below is thick rigging floss used for rigging skirts on trolling heads ans whipping line ends. it's about five times thicker than dental floss, and looks like sh!t because the floss doesn't lay smooth like dental floss.


Whatever, but the photo you've posted looks pretty impressive to me. One more use for dental floss! Great looking bunch of slingshots too.

It's harder to see the avatar setup.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i did a natural with dental floss, spearmint flavor :rofl: . i did it a lil quick , covered in ca and so its not uniform and pretty like pop shots' . but hey at least i gave it a go .


----------

